# our good boy Max



## SKT (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Max. It's heartbreaking to loose a dog, even more so when they are so young.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

I am SO SORRY! Your story about your sweet Max is heartbreaking.
What a beautiful boy!
I added Max to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/441177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html
My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Max. 
Run free sweet boy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. Max was a gorgeous boy and way too young.


----------



## Simbadoo'smom (Dec 15, 2017)

I am so very sorry about your sweet Max. I too just lost my sweet Simba suddenly to what the vets believed to be Hemongiosarcoma. I made the gut wrenching decision to end his suffering only four days after he started showing signs of being seriously ill. It was totally unexpected and I am devastated.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Simba was beautiful, I am so sorry for your loss. 
I added him to the Rainbow Bridge list.


----------



## Desertfox (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes! So sorry to hear about Simba, too. It’s so hard to have to make any choice- we wonder if we should have just skipped the single round of chemo with Max, as after that is when he really went downhill fast. Makes you wonder if he would of fared better without. Hindsight I guess is 20/20.

I’m not sure when is too soon to start thinking about future dogs, but the house just seems so empty and sterile now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

My condolences to those who've lost a loved one. I cannot fathom what it feels like


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I am so sorry. I know what's like to lose a young dog. Cyber hugs.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for joining the forum in seeking comfort for the loss of you awesome Golden Max. Like many of us here who have been touched by a magical Golden like your Max, I am sorry you had to say goodbye. I hope as time passes you will find solace in knowing how lucky you were to have Max and how much Max loved all you did for him. The soul of a Golden will leave footprints all over your heart. May your Max run free.


dlm ny country

“Dogs come into our lives to teach us about love; they depart to teach us about loss. A new dog never replaces an old dog, it merely expands the heart. If you have loved many dogs, your heart is very big.” – Erica Jong


----------

